# Ruble sign in text



## artie08

hello! (first post for a while)
Just checking... putting some text into russian. Do you use "₽" in copy? or should it be "руб" (see sentence below). It's a disclaimer in a printed menu. Thank you.

Для всех заказов на еду в ваш счет будет включена плата за доставку в размере 85 ₽.


----------



## Maroseika

Usually it is руб. Ruble sign "crossed Р" is used rarely. 
I think one of the reasons - it's not that easy to get this symbol and it is not readible in all browsers. For example, I see it wrongly in your post.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Usually it is руб.


Or simply _р._ - which is more correct as an abbreviation should end on the last consonant and _б_ isn't the one.


----------



## Awwal12

The traditional руб. (mind the dot! Some contractions have it and some don't - м, см, кг etc.) is still predominant. However, since the time when "₽" was introduced I personally noticed an increased use of "р."


GCRaistlin said:


> Or simply _р._ - which is more correct as an abbreviation should end on the last consonant and _б_ isn't the one.


I'm afraid I don't get your point.


----------



## GCRaistlin

> 5.1 Имена существительные сокращают только в том случае, если они приведены в обязательном приложении А.





> рубль - р. (при цифрах)


ГОСТ Р 7.0.12-2011 Система стандартов по информации, библиотечному и издательскому делу. Библиографическая запись. Сокращение слов и словосочетаний на русском языке. Общие требования и правила


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Awwal12*
The last consonant used in the abbreviation _(б _for _руб.)_ should not be followed by another consonant in the word. _б_ is followed by _л_ in _рубль_ so _руб_ isn't quite correct.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> The last consonant used in the abbreviation _(б _for _руб.)_ should not be followed by another consonant in the word.


And where could we see this rule?..


----------



## artie08

artie08 said:


> hello! (first post for a while)
> Just checking... putting some text into russian. Do you use "₽" in copy? or should it be "руб" (see sentence below). It's a disclaimer in a printed menu. Thank you.
> 
> Для всех заказов на еду в ваш счет будет включена плата за доставку в размере 85 ₽.


Thanks for the feedback


Maroseika said:


> Usually it is руб. Ruble sign "crossed Р" is used rarely.
> I think one of the reasons - it's not that easy to get this symbol and it is not readible in all browsers. For example, I see it wrongly in your post.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm doing a printed menu so found the P crossed sign fairly easily, but can see how that won't work with a browser.


----------



## artie08

And sorry, not ignoring the fact that руб. is used more often, thank you. It'll be interesting to see if the client flags this up. Thank you


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> And where could we see this rule?..


По факту - везде в этом ГОСТе. И учили в школе так же. Кроме этого _руб._ я и исключений-то не припомню.


----------



## Awwal12

В этом госте, например, прямо предписывается сокращать "рус*ск*ий" как "рус.". Что-то странное вы учили в школе, а может, что-то не так запомнили...


----------



## GCRaistlin

Тут удвоенная согласная, для них отдельное правило. А вот чтобы последовательность разных согласных разрубали посередине - такого правила ГОСТ не предусматривает.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> А вот чтобы последовательность разных согласных разрубали посередине - такого правила ГОСТ не предусматривает.


 В стандарте этот вопрос не затрагивается, а весь список существительных является исключением из общего правила, согласно которому существительные не сокращаются. Однако и там встречаются сокращения без сохранения последней согласной, например нояб. (ноябрь), заповед. (заповедник), худож. (художник).
Однако самое главное, что ссылка на этот стандарт в данном случае вообще неуместна, т.к. область его применения - библиографические записи и ссылки. Для выяснения вопроса о сокращениях вне этой узко-специальной сферы лучше обращаться к общелитературным грамматическим справочникам. Например, в справочнике Лопатина этому посвящен пар. 209. Там подробно рассматривается только случай двойных согласных, зато в качестве примера сокращения приводится и руб. (рубль). Из этого следует, что запрета на подобного рода сокращения нет.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> ссылка на этот стандарт в данном случае вообще неуместна, т.к. область его применения - библиографические записи и ссылки


Естественно предположить, что стандарт базируется на правилах русского языка, соответственно, его можно брать за ориентир, тем более что двоякого толкования (в условиях контекста) у  _р._ не будет, поэтому зачем вместо него писать _руб._ - непонятно.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Естественно предположить, что стандарт базируется на правилах русского языка, соответственно, его можно брать за ориентир, тем более что двоякого толкования (в условиях контекста) у  _р._ не будет, поэтому зачем вместо него писать _руб._ - непонятно.


Если бы он базировался только на правилах русского языка, в нем не было бы нужды, достаточно было бы ссылки на правила. Область использования стандарта указана исчерпывающе, это библиографические записи, в которых к сокращениям предъявляются более строгие требования. А общелитературный справочник Лопатина предусматривает два равноправных варианта: р. и руб.


----------



## bibax

I always saw this format: *Цена 2 руб. 50 коп.*
But it was many years ago when the products from the former USSR were commonly available in Czechoslovakia.


----------

